# Ben Carson's own advisers admit he cannot grasp "intelligent information" about Middle East



## Jackie22 (Nov 18, 2015)

*Ben Carson's own advisers admit he cannot grasp "intelligent information" about Middle East*


[h=1]Ben Carson's own advisers admit he cannot grasp "intelligent information" about Middle East[/h]Source: *New Republic*

"It is apparently impossible for Ben Carson to grasp even "one iota of intelligent information about the Middle East."That’s according to Carson’s own national security and terrorism adviser, Duane R. Clarridge, who decided to reveal to The New York Times that Carson is struggling mightily with the basics of foreign policy. Clarridge said Carson needs weekly tutorials so “we can make him smart,” but to no avail. Another adviser, Armstrong Williams, told the Times that the lessons aren’t just getting through. “He’s been briefed on it so many times,” Williams said of a recent flub in which Carson was unable to name the countries he would call on to join a coalition against ISIS. “I guess he just froze.” 
While we appreciate their honesty, it’s still pretty amazing that Clarridge and Williams would just offer these details to the paper of record. We can only surmise that they considered it their patriotic duty to make sure the public is informed. 

Update: The Carson campaign says the Times, in speaking to Clarridge, had “taken advantage of an elderly gentleman,” who has “incomplete knowledge” of the “daily briefings” Carson receives."

Read more: https://newrepublic.com/minutes/124...l-slur-ben-carsons-foreign-policy-adviser-use


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 18, 2015)

Not surprised.  I'll never figure out how his supporters think his ignorance and lies make him a good candidate for prez!


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 18, 2015)

So comforting.... and people ACTUALLY going to vote for him?


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 18, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Not surprised.  I'll never figure out how his supporters think his ignorance and lies make him a good candidate for prez!



I suppose those are the same people that might consult a plumber to do their taxes.. or accountant to fix their leaky pipes..  

Beats the hell out of me how folks believe someone with absolutely NO political experience is capable of holding the highest office in the land.   Like it or not.. politics is a profession... and someone venturing in has to have a certain grasp with what it entails.   Carson has none of the.. and is proving it.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 18, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I suppose those are the same people that might consult a plumber to do their taxes.. or accountant to fix their leaky pipes..
> 
> Beats the hell out of me how folks believe someone with absolutely NO political experience is capable of holding the highest office in the land.   Like it or not.. politics is a profession... and someone venturing in has to have a certain grasp with what it entails.   Carson has none of the.. and is proving it.



Is he still ahead in the polls or has Mr Combover taken back over?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 18, 2015)

Carson is strange and scary...


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 18, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Carson is strange and scary...




I agree... there is something eerie about him.. The way he talks and how he closes his eyes and they sort of roll up.  I'm always expecting his head to spin and green pea soup to be spewed about.


----------



## Debby (Nov 18, 2015)

I caught a few minutes of him making some statement on tv and I gotta say that I cannot imagine him as the president of anything.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 18, 2015)

Debby said:


> I caught a few minutes of him making some statement on tv and I gotta say that I cannot imagine him as the president of anything.



I can't imagine him doing brain surgery...


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 18, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I agree... there is something eerie about him.. The way he talks and how he closes his eyes and they sort of roll up.  I'm always expecting his head to spin and green pea soup to be spewed about.



:lofl:


----------



## Shirley (Nov 18, 2015)

I think you can rule Carson out as a viable candidate.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 18, 2015)

Speaking of which.. Bobby Jindal dropped out yesterday..


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 18, 2015)

I am curious just what meds Carson is on? Betcha a cocktail! I would love to analyse him.


----------



## BobF (Nov 18, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Speaking of which.. Bobby Jindal dropped out yesterday..



And if you folks will just wait till spring .... oops .... April, most will be gone and we can then decide who should be the candidate for President.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 18, 2015)

yes Bob


----------



## hangover (Nov 18, 2015)

Carson epitomizes the GOP electorate. Him being on top it the polls along with Trump speaks volumes, about the extremist far right. One, who tried to hit his mother in the head with a hammer and stab his "friend" with a knife. The other, a self centered ego maniac, that thinks he's never been wrong about anything in his life.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 18, 2015)

Hmm. Kinda reminds me of the old days of self-induced Schizophenia, brought about my  indulgence in the best windowpane ever! If I were younger, I would be tempted to reprise my purple haze days. Sadly, my aging body probably would not like the 
strain---interesting that acid makes more sense at times  than an increasingly bizarre reality! Time for an early 4:20. Lol.


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 18, 2015)

BobF said:


> And if you folks will just wait till spring .... oops .... April, most will be gone and we can then decide who should be the candidate for President.


A statement from a "master of the obvious"!  BTW Bob, if we wait for Dec. 2016 we will also know who was elected.


----------



## Shirley (Nov 18, 2015)

*Quote*

"This is *NOT a democratic board, when someone said anything good (or even neutral) about Republicans or anything bad about Democrats, the replies are always sarcasms or attacks to the posters, every time! It's been like this for a long time, now we put a stop to it.

People actually have the rights to say good things about Republicans here. If you can't accept that, you may want to find a democratic board."

This was my first timid attempt to join in a political chat since Matrix posted this.  I see I made a mistake. *


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 18, 2015)

hangover said:


> Carson epitomizes the GOP electorate. Him being on top it the polls along with Trump speaks volumes, about the extremist far right. One, who tried to hit his mother in the head with a hammer and stab his "friend" with a knife. The other, a self centered ego maniac, that thinks he's never been wrong about anything in his life.



In WHAT alternate universe do we have a presidential candidate claiming to hit his mother in the head with a hammer.. and getting angry with people argue with him.. and people thinking he would be just a fine president..


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 18, 2015)

Shirley said:


> This is *NOT a democratic board, when someone said anything good (or even neutral) about Republicans or anything bad about Democrats, the replies are always sarcasms or attacks to the posters, every time! It's been like this for a long time, now we put a stop to it.
> 
> People actually have the rights to say good things about Republicans here. If you can't accept that, you may want to find a democratic board.*



You are free to say good things... are we not free to disagree?   No one said anything to you that was personally  incendiary.. if they did.. I sure missed it. 

  Do people NOT say horrible things about the Democratic candidates?    Why yes.. they do... and it's debated....Have you seen the things said about Clinton and Obama?   NOW IMO that is what an opinion/debate forum is..  Or is this a board where people are only allowed to say good things about their chosen candidate or party, and it should not be countered?   End of thread?    If that's the case.. How boring would that be?

    You can say whatever you think about  the Democratic candidates  Shirley...  and people can come back with a rebuttal.. unless of course Matrix states that no disagreement or debate is allowed... in that case.... see what happens.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 18, 2015)

Shirley, I am further left than most. I will happily spar with you anytime re politics, or,anything else. I promise to be polite. Lol.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 18, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Shirley, I am further left than most. I will happily spar with you anytime re politics, or,anything else. I promise to be polite. Lol.



I believe it's the "sparing" that's the problem...


----------



## hangover (Nov 18, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Hmm. Kinda reminds me of the old days of self-induced Schizophenia, brought about my  indulgence in the best windowpane ever! If I were younger, I would be tempted to reprise my purple haze days. Sadly, my aging body probably would not like the
> strain---interesting that acid makes more sense at times  than an increasingly bizarre reality! Time for an early 4:20. Lol.


I did windowpane once...tripped for three days. The guy that discovered LSD did thousands of hits and lived to be 102.


----------



## BobF (Nov 18, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> A statement from a "master of the obvious"!  BTW Bob, if we wait for Dec. 2016 we will also know who was elected.



Well, then it will be OK for you to predict. 

   It is the constant hammering of the many soon to be gone candidates that is unreal.   I am just suggesting save your breath, all, and wait till we have the real candidates aligned.   To bad the Democrats did not have more willing to try for this big job.   I still think the VP would have been a better choice.    For him, he made the right choice.


----------



## hangover (Nov 18, 2015)

I find it hilarious that the cons are so sensitive about questions by the media, and yet the GOP has asked Hillary thousands of questions over and over again in their attempt at "gotcha".

Just try asking Trump how he's going to make Mexico pay for the wall, or how he's going to deport 11 million Mexicans back across the border.

Carson cries about the media being unfair to him, asking him to explain his claim that he was offered a full scholarship to West Point.

Republicans spent six years claiming Obama was a Muslim and a Kenyan. Every time you turn around, the cons are calling Obama or Hillary a liar. 

They've spent thirty years trying to make "liberal" a dirty word, with every lie they can think of. But call them on their lies about yellow cake to justify their invasion of Iraq, and they deny it. 

They deny trying to destroy Social Security, Medicare, the affordable healthcare act, food stamps, education, the EPA, and aid to the poor, even though dozens of links are provided to show their dirty deeds.

When it is pointed out that the last three republican presidents added trillions to the national debt, they point their finger at Obama. Before Reagan tripled the national debt, this country had less than a one trillion dollar national debt. The cons blamed the "liberal congress", but it is the president that submits the budget to the congress. And Reagan never submitted one single balanced budget in eight years...after promising to in in first four years. LIES, LIES LIES! Lies about being fiscally responsible. Lies about selling chemical weapons to Iraq, and missiles to Iran at the same time during the Iran/Iraq war. Lies about selling guns to the Contras. Lies to congress. Lies to the American people.

Yet liberals are not supposed to be outraged?! Puleez!


----------



## BobF (Nov 18, 2015)

hangover said:


> I find it hilarious that the cons are so sensitive about questions by the media, and yet the GOP has asked Hillary thousands of questions over and over again in their attempt at "gotcha".
> 
> Just try asking Trump how he's going to make Mexico pay for the wall, or how he's going to deport 11 million Mexicans back across the border.
> 
> ...



I have directly posted against some of the things still in this post of yours.   But you still keep posting those distortions as if truth.   Why do that?   Did you even open the links I sent to you?    Likely not as you don't seem willing to consider what I posted.   Our national debt is now at 18.5 trillion, half of that under the current administration.   

Right now it is not the GOP asking the quesitions.   It is the FBI.

Carson did not get a full scholarship to West Point.   He was asked if he wanted to go to West Point which would have been paid in full.   He said no.

Obama's father was a Muslim.   And there are pictures of Obama in school.    No, I don't know if he has accepted Muslim teachings.

I posted that a UK General helped several nations justify entering Iraq to broaden a previous UN request.   You just don't seem to accept that fact at all.

Yes and what you seem to ignore is the SS is going to self destruct if something is not done to fix it soon.   Not trying to end health care at all.    What we have need to be fixed and made more accessible for those that really need it.   That entire list you post is things that must be taken care of by Liberal or Conservative governments.   What is your problem with making sure they are proper and followed up all the time?

Trillions added to the debt by Republican presidents.    Post some proofs of that rant.    Use the items I sent to you to review if you can.   Nearly half of the current National Debt has happened in recent years.   And who has been in charge these years.

I am sure you can do better that just using this rant.  Give it a try.


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 18, 2015)

This headache requires an injection of something that will take this "twisted" stuff away.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 18, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> This headache requires an injection of something that will take this "twisted" stuff away.



G & T with lime, or 4 or 5.


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 18, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> G & T with lime, or 4 or 5.


 New script Annie, Vodka and 7.  It works....


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 18, 2015)

Just had a G & T... cures the Twisting.


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 18, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Just had a G & T... cures the Twisting.


Good Girl...


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 18, 2015)

Yeah.. and if one is good... two is better!!


----------



## hangover (Nov 19, 2015)

BobF said:


> I have directly posted against some of the things still in this post of yours.   But you still keep posting those distortions as if truth.   Why do that?   Did you even open the links I sent to you?    Likely not as you don't seem willing to consider what I posted.   Our national debt is now at 18.5 trillion, half of that under the current administration.
> 
> Right now it is not the GOP asking the quesitions.   It is the FBI.
> 
> ...



I have already given you the proof of Reagan tripling the national debt, and Bush 41 doubling it again in only four years, and Bush 43 doubling it again WITH A REPUBLICAN CONGRESS. So you can't claim ignorance, which only leaves dishonesty. And dishonesty is why the GOP must be defeated, like the rest of the extremists that try to force their stupid doctrines on the world.

> Ronald Reagan’s First Term – $656 billion increase
 > Ronald Reagan’s Second Term – $1.036 trillion increase
 > George H.W. Bush’s Term – $1.587 trillion increase
 > Bill Clinton’s First Term – $1.122 trillion increase
 > Bill Clinton’s Second Term – $418 billion increase  

 > George W. Bush’s First Term – $1.885 trillion increase
 > George W. Bush’s Second Term – $3.014 trillion increase
http://thenationaldebtcrisis.com/the-national-debt-by-president/


----------



## hangover (Nov 19, 2015)

*How much did the Bush tax cuts added to the national debt ? $2.8 trillion dollars

Re*visiting the cost of the Bush tax cuts 
“After Democrats and Republicans committed to fiscal discipline  during the 1990s, we lost our way in the decade that followed.  We  increased spending dramatically for two wars and an expensive  prescription drug program — but we didn’t pay for any of this new  spending.  Instead, we made the problem worse with trillions of dollars  in unpaid-for tax cuts — tax cuts that went to every millionaire and  billionaire in the country.” 
— President Obama, April 13, 2011 
Obama, in a speech on budget policy last month, offered this summary  of how he thought the nation lost its way fiscally during the  presidency of George W. Bush. Last week, we took a look at new data  about the period of 2001-2011, and concluded that the biggest  contributor to the disappearance of vast estimated surpluses was  additional spending ($4.3 trillion), followed by incorrect revenue  estimates ($3.3 trillion) by the Congressional Budget Office. 
Tax cuts are estimated to have totaled $2.8 trillion, which we guess  would count as “trillions,” as the president put it. Strictly speaking,  the two big tax cuts during the Bush years are estimated to total about  $1.5 trillion, But many continued into the early years of the Obama  presidency, and in December he cut a deal with Republicans to extend  them even more, which brings us to $2.8 trillion.

http://www.sodahead.com/united-stat...al-debt-28-trillion-dollars/question-3432751/


----------



## BobF (Nov 19, 2015)

hangover said:


> I have already given you the proof of Reagan tripling the national debt, and Bush 41 doubling it again in only four years, and Bush 43 doubling it again WITH A REPUBLICAN CONGRESS. So you can't claim ignorance, which only leaves dishonesty. And dishonesty is why the GOP must be defeated, like the rest of the extremists that try to force their stupid doctrines on the world.
> 
> > Ronald Reagan’s First Term – $656 billion increase
> > Ronald Reagan’s Second Term – $1.036 trillion increase
> ...



Sorry, but those are only a few spots and not sure if they are correct either.   Go to the national graphs and see just how things really went.    Did Reagan have a Republican Congress?   How about the Bush's when they were Presidents?    Why does your proof show Clinton with increases and the national charts show him with lessor and *debts going down*.   Perspective and view points I guess.   Where is the Obama spread?

Just need some honest stuff and not some more of this biased to the Republicans only stuff.   Move to what I offered and see just how the debts have gone over the years and who was in the congress at those times.   Then make some comments about who caused the debts as it is the congress, not the President that causes the problems.   Yes they do have to sign and if they don't then they get blamed for causing a government shut down or congress failure depending in who is making the claim.


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 19, 2015)

BobF said:


> Sorry, but those are only a few spots and not sure if they are correct either.   Go to the national graphs and see just how things really went.    Did Reagan have a Republican Congress?   How about the Bush's when they were Presidents?    Why does your proof show Clinton with increases and the national charts show him with lessor and *debts going down*.   Perspective and view points I guess.   Where is the Obama spread?
> 
> Just need some honest stuff and not some more of this biased to the Republicans only stuff.   Move to what I offered and see just how the debts have gone over the years and who was in the congress at those times.   Then make some comments about who caused the debts as it is the congress, not the President that causes the problems.   Yes they do have to sign and if they don't then they get blamed for causing a government shut down or congress failure depending in who is making the claim.


 *Shaking my head in disbelief*


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 19, 2015)

Why? Jim....  what's to disbelieve?   It's poor Hangover who is finding out.


----------



## BobF (Nov 19, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Why? Jim....  what's to disbelieve?   It's poor Hangover who is finding out.



Prove that what I had posted is wrong.   It is more correct than what Hangover posted as mine shows Clinton to have lowered the Debt and Hangover's post shows Clinton increasing the debt.   It is in how you look at the overall picture, not just for the certain moment.   And Hanover's list does not show who was really in charge when these debts appeared.   The charts I used do show control as the debts rise and fall.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 19, 2015)

BobF said:


> Prove that what I had posted is wrong.   It is more correct than what Hangover posted as it mine shows Clinton to have lowered the Debt and Hangover's post shows Clinton increasing the debt.   It is in how you look at the overall picture, not just for the certain moment.   And Hanover's list does not show who was really in charge when these debts appeared.   The charts I used do show control as the debts rise and fall.




There are no words to describe how tired everyone is of your DEBT posts.


----------



## BobF (Nov 19, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> There are no words to describe how tired everyone is of your DEBT posts.



Then they should jump in and try to get our government to get out of debt.    It is about to bite our country's butt real hard.   All should wake up to that fact soon.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 19, 2015)

whatever..... not interested in continuing this merry go round ride with you.. It's pointless


----------



## BobF (Nov 19, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> whatever..... not interested in continuing this merry go round ride with you.. It's pointless



It is about time as it is not the liberals that know everything at all.   There are other things that need to be taken care of in spite of party relationships.     Debts are bad, no matter who makes them.   We don't need to be like Greece and some other European countries are.   We should start living in reality for a while.   Or reality will come down on us quite hard.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 19, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> There are no words to describe how tired everyone is of your DEBT posts.



I have a few words but I'm not allowed to post them here. nthego:


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 19, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> whatever..... not interested in continuing this merry go round ride with you.. It's pointless


It's kinda like the "whack a mole" game. He sticks his head up, ya whack it only to see it rise again.  It's kinda pointless.


----------



## BobF (Nov 19, 2015)

All this nonsense about being ever deeper in debt is pure foolishness.

'Printing Money' is just making the cost of living go up.   Raising the minimum wage is doing the same.   Cost of items must go up or watch the business of industry fail.   These foolish ideas just can not continue over and over or we will have a great recession.    We need to correct our tax system, the welfare system, our SS system is about to go broke and needs some attention, the medical system as it is was not completed and needs some help per Hillary and others.   Our government as it is today needs some close attention and real modifications if it is to continue on.   It is the people that need to do that as the current government does not seem to care and has not for the last 50 years no matter who was in the government.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 19, 2015)

Saw him on the news today.  The analogies that come out of this character's mouth never cease to amaze me, the refugees are now similar to mad rabid dogs...my, oh, my, if he's elected, we're all in a lot of trouble.


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 19, 2015)

He makes Trump look well informed...this is just nutz


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 19, 2015)

I don't like Trump, but I'd choose him over Carson any day if I was voting republican.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 19, 2015)

Ummmm. Don't people realise Dr. Carson is mentally ill?


----------

